# Totally New



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello All, 
I just joined this forum to try to get more info on how I should get back into archery after a 10yr absence. I started out with a compound when I was a kid, but always wanted to lean more towards the traditional longbow/recurve style of shooting. I'm still trying to educate myself on the differences between compound and this style, and I'm looking for a bow to get started with, but don't know where to start exactly without going to a local shop and making myself look like a dummy. 

I'm a professinal photographer by trade, but have a passion for archery. Maybe it's the art of watching the arrow fly, I dunno. I don't expect to do any hunting, but would love to get more involved with shooting. I've looked at the Hoyt Excel and was told that might be a good fit for me, but I just don't know where to start in sizing it. (I shot 28in with compound, thats all i can remember)

So, if anyone reads this, and can point me in the right direction, thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* dmassphoto. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to AT... As for recommendation: find a local dealer and explain exactly as you did here. They'll be able to help you determine the best bow type for what you want to do.. After that, tell them your price range and shoot as many bows in that range as possible.. You'll know the right one for you when you shoot it..


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

